# Egg sharing at CRGW advice needed



## Gingerjacqui (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi all
Sorry I'm really new to this site. Was wondering if anyone was egg sharing at CRGW and knew how long it took to get paired. I'm just waiting on my chromosome bloods they should be back Monday. Just a little impatient after waiting a year for 2nd try at IVF Wales.


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hiya I'm not at the same clinic as you but wanted to say good luck.....

Most people on here, all at various clinics don't seem to have waited more than a few weeks.

I was matched in a matter of about 3 days x


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi there's quite a few of us egg sharing at Crgw there's a thread on here we use to chat I'm on my phone at the mo so can't link. I was lucky and was matched at my planning appointment but I know lately some of the girls have waited up to 4 weeks to be matched x


----------



## Gingerjacqui (Aug 22, 2012)

Awww thankyou I'll look to see if I can see the link now. Thanks both I'm just so excited for round two and this is all new again because of the egg sharing part. Thought I'd give it a go as last time I had 25 eggs so fingers crossed I'll have a similar result again x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi there, im sharing at crgw and it took around 3 weeks to match me from treatment planning appointment, you can join us to chat to lots of others sharing at crgw xx


----------



## Gingerjacqui (Aug 22, 2012)

Aww thanks everyone . Had my bloods back and their all clear so planning meeting is on Thursday. So full steam ahead lol


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thats brilliant! Hope they match you quickly, good luck for thursday


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

I was matched at my treatment planning appt so fingers crossed for u x 

I'm at Crgw and they are fab!

Good luck x


----------

